# No Route to Host



## bamcis (Feb 11, 2010)

I am new to Freebsd. I have a Freebsd 6.2 server running and want to test it offline. It is running apache22, php, mysql, sshd. I have hooked up the server to a laptop via a crossover cable. The rc.conf for the server is 204.242.124.43 subnet 255.255.255.0. I set the NIC card on my laptop (Running Windows XP) to 204.242.124.44 subnet 255.255.255.0. I am attempting to ping the server IP and it times out. From the server, I am logged in as root, and attempt to ping the laptops IP and get "no route to host". I can not figure outy why. It seems pretty simple. There is no router in between, just both computers connected via a crossover cable. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 11, 2010)

`# ifconfig -a` and `# netstat -rn` output would help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

Also make sure there's no firewall running that might block the traffic.


----------



## bamcis (Feb 11, 2010)

I apologize:


```
em0= flags=8843 <up,broadcast,running,simplex,multicast) ntu 1500
     options= b<RXCSUM,TXCUSUM,VLAN_MTU>
     inet 207.232.124.43 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 207.232.124.255
     ether 00"0b:db:43:54:85
     media: ethernet autoselect
     status: no carrier
```



```
Internet:
Destination    Gateway        Flags   Refs  USE   Netif Expire
default        207.232.124.1    UGS     0    32     em0
207.232.124/24   link#2         UC      0    0      em0
207.232.124.1    link#2         UHLW    2    0      em0
127.0.0.1        127.0.0.1      UH      0    40     lo0
```



```
Internet6:
Destination     Gateway      Flags    Netif
Expire
::1              ::1          UHL      lo0
fe80::%lo0/64    fe80::1xlo0  U        lo0
fe80::1%lo0      link#5       UHL      lo0
ffo1:5::/32      fe80::1%lo0  UC       lo0
ff02::%lo0/32    fe80::1%lo0  UC       lo0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

* *207.232.124.43* is a different IP address compared to your first post

* *status: no carrier* is not good, no or faulty cable present


----------



## bamcis (Feb 11, 2010)

I apologize, it is 207. I just replaced the cable now it shows active, but I still can not ping.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

Try setting the default gateway to the other side's IP address on both ends.


----------



## bamcis (Feb 11, 2010)

The ping and SSH have been successful. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try setting the default gateway to the other side's IP address on both ends.



That shouldn't be needed when both sides are on the same network segment.


----------

